# Fractal Burning



## workerbee (Aug 31, 2020)

I have an older FRANCE PG-1 Series neon sign transformer. It is a type that contains a SCGFP potted module in top compartment of transformer. There are a number of leads originating from the potted transformer, which I am trying to identify.



3 of the leads, black, white and green, ring out as extensions from the input power posts. This is the 120 VAC supply to the unit.



There are 4 remaining leads

(1) blue,

(1) blue with white stripe,

(1) orange,

orange with black stripe



Can anyone tell me what these 4 leads do and how to reconnect them, once the SCGFP potted module is removed.

My purpose is to convert this transformer for use as a Fractal Wood Burning System

Thank you - Roy


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 31, 2020)

Roy. Welcome from sunny Washington state. Strongly suggest you do some serious research concerning safety issues with this process.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 31, 2020)

or buy a newer transformer which i have for sale, but yes fractal burning mistakes can lead to death

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2020)

@workerbee 

Roy, please take a minute to read our rules. When you have, please go to the Intro section, make a post telling us a bit about yourself. Thanks, Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------

